# Nouvelle Time capsule ??



## jujulianos (6 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

Pensez vous qu'une nouvelle time capsule devrait voir le jour ? 

J'hésite encore un peu entre un disque dur externe et une time capsule, et comme je ne suis pas trop pressé pour le moment j' aimerai connaitre plus ou moins vos avis même si rien n'ai officiel...

Merci


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2015)

Aucune idée.... Ce n'est pas le genre de produit qu'Apple met à jour très souvent et quand c'est le cas il n'y a pas vraiment de communication sur les évolutions


----------



## jujulianos (7 Septembre 2015)

c'est sur que niveau communication c'est pas le top  c'est dommage car un produit qui date de 2013 et dont le prix n'a jamais baissé, on n'a pas envie de se jeter dessus...
J'hésite à prendre un disque dur externe en thunderbolt à la place car niveau prix Go/€ il y a pas photos.


----------



## Phabi (29 Septembre 2015)

Je me trouve exactement dans le même cas que toi...

Je suis en réflexion sur un disque RAID1 ( Exemple LaCie 2Big Thunderbolt 2)
pour sécuriser mes données et avoir des performances inégalées...


----------



## jujulianos (1 Octobre 2015)

j'hésite encore...peux être prendre une time capsule 3To sur le refurb, que j'utiliserai pour ma bibliothèque itunes, et sauvegarde time machine. De plus je profiterai du réseau qu'elle produit ( ça sera peux être plus performant que le wifi de la livebox play..)


----------



## tristanWX (5 Octobre 2015)

je pense le prendre une time capsule sur LB en occasion


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2015)

jujulianos a dit:


> j'hésite encore...peux être prendre une time capsule 3To sur le refurb, que j'utiliserai pour ma bibliothèque itunes, et sauvegarde time machine. De plus je profiterai du réseau qu'elle produit ( ça sera peux être plus performant que le wifi de la livebox play..)



Utiliser une TC pour y mettre la TM et la bibliothèque iTunes, je le déconseille 
Normalement la TC doit être raccordée au modem, la mienne sert de réplicateur du signal WiFi, rien d'autre surtout après des pertes de connexion


----------



## tristanWX (5 Octobre 2015)

j'ai besoin d'amplifier mon wifi et de faire mes sauvegarde donc je me suis orienté sur une TC
je mettrai aussi mes film etc autre dessus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2015)

Je reste à : ne pas mettre la TM et iTunes sur le même support.
La TC pour TM, ça oui, n'importe comment la TM sauvegarde l'entier de la machine, donc les fichiers iTunes y sont.
Les fichiers iTunes, sur un autre support externe, oui. Sur ce même support tu peux très bien avoir une copie de tes photos.

La TC est un excellent réplicateur pour le WiFi.
Après c'est le porte monnaie qui commande.


----------



## jujulianos (5 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> Je reste à : ne pas mettre la TM et iTunes sur le même support.
> La TC pour TM, ça oui, n'importe comment la TM sauvegarde l'entier de la machine, donc les fichiers iTunes y sont.
> Les fichiers iTunes, sur un autre support externe, oui. Sur ce même support tu peux très bien avoir une copie de tes photos.
> 
> ...



Je pensais partitioner la TM en 2, une pour ma bibliothèque itunes, et l'autre pour ma sauvegarde TM. Par contre pour la time machine je choisis juste mes documents, le système, mes photos. J'enlève tout ce qui est sur itunes (j'ai itunes match donc rien de sera perdu)


----------



## jujulianos (5 Octobre 2015)

tristanWX a dit:


> je pense le prendre une time capsule sur LB en occasion



C'est quoi LB ?


----------



## tristanWX (5 Octobre 2015)

leboncoin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2015)

jujulianos a dit:


> Je pensais partitioner la TM en 2, une pour ma bibliothèque itunes, et l'autre pour ma sauvegarde TM. Par contre pour la time machine je choisis juste mes documents, le système, mes photos. J'enlève tout ce qui est sur itunes (j'ai itunes match donc rien de sera perdu)



Si la TC, enfin son DD venait à lâcher, tu perdrais le tout.

J'ai, mais bon tu ne dois pas suivre à la lettre ce que je mets

- une TC de 3 To, qui ne de réplicateur Wifi
- un DDE THB de 2 To, comme TM
- un DDE THB de 1 To, pour y mettre mes photos, et tous mes fichiers importants
- un DDE 7200 tm, en ExFat pour les transferts entre les deux mondes

Tout ça pour mes sauvegardes, disons que je suis probablement un poil parano


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> Tout ça pour mes sauvegardes, disons que je suis probablement un poil parano


Pas du tout, au moins de cette façon, tu ne te retrouveras pas à poil _(si, si, c'est joliment dit)_


----------



## tristanWX (5 Octobre 2015)

Tu est obliger de brancher et débrancher pour ta solution 
alors que la t'es tranquille


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2015)

tristanWX a dit:


> Tu est obliger de branche r et débrancher pour ta solution
> alors que la t'es tranquille



Je ne débranche jamais les DDE THB, ils sont auto-alimentés.
Par contre ma TC perdait parfois le lien.






des lacie rugged thunderbolt


----------



## tristanWX (5 Octobre 2015)

Une Time capsule répète le wifi???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2015)

tristanWX a dit:


> Une Time capsule répète le wifi???



Oui celle-ci :> http://www.apple.com/ch-fr/shop/product/ME182Z/A/airport-time-capsule-3-to





​


> *Wi-Fi 802.11ac ultra-rapide.*
> Grâce à la technologie 802.11ac et à un puissant réseau d’antennes à formation de faisceaux (« beamforming »), AirPort Time Capsule vous permet de bénéficier d’une connexion Wi-Fi jusqu’à trois fois plus rapide et d’un signal plus puissant et plus clair2. Et comme la transmission est effectuée simultanément sur les fréquences de 2,4 GHz et 5 GHz, vos appareils sans fil se connecteront automatiquement à la meilleure bande disponible pour bénéficier des meilleures performances possibles.


----------



## tristanWX (5 Octobre 2015)

Est celle de 2011 elle réplique le wifi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2015)

tristanWX a dit:


> Est celle de 2011 elle réplique le wifi



Tu peux voir ça sur ta documentation ... _je ne sais pas 
Si c'est une Airport, ça le devrait_


----------



## tristanWX (5 Octobre 2015)

Est si je prend un airport express lui qui réplique le réseau et je rajoute un DD sa peut faire la même chose 
Faire les sauvegarde Time machine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2015)

tristanWX a dit:


> Est si je prend un airport express lui qui réplique le réseau et je rajoute un DD sa peut faire la même chose
> Faire les sauvegarde Time machine



Regarde sous :> http://www.apple.com/chfr/airport-express/


----------



## tristanWX (5 Octobre 2015)

Bon la Time capsule de 2011 est un bon compromis et pas cher


----------

